# tube advice and recommendations



## Rosscism (Jan 22, 2012)

gentlemen,

wanted to seek your advice. Up until now, I have only used flat bands. I wanted to begin using some tubes but I am not sure what to buy. Here are some of my needs:

my draw is about 45". I would like to shoot 9mm lead and steel. Standard Chinese tubes are too short.

any advice would be appreciated.

ross


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Rosscism said:


> gentlemen,
> 
> wanted to seek your advice. Up until now, I have only used flat bands. I wanted to begin using some tubes but I am not sure what to buy. Here are some of my needs:
> 
> ...


Hi mate 2040 amber tubing is what I use same draw length ish also I like 3050 looped good for singles too 

PS I use the 2040 looped only


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Rosscism said:


> gentlemen,
> 
> wanted to seek your advice. Up until now, I have only used flat bands. I wanted to begin using some tubes but I am not sure what to buy. Here are some of my needs:
> 
> ...


Some of our Vendors offer longer looped Chinese rubes, or you could build your own. It's really easy and you can cut them any length you want.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

TeX tubing is great


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

You can buy tubing from dankung.com also. Cheap and congress in rolls of 10m. 2040 and 1842 tubing from dankung is a versatile tubing!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

single tex tube works for me with 9mm steel. single 1745s work well too...


----------



## Rosscism (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you, guys! Where can I find a list of Tex's items for sale?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

In the vendors section of the forum


----------

